# Red Heart Unforgettable yarn



## TheGlamGran (Mar 5, 2013)

Browsing in Michael's, I noticed Red Heart Boutique "Unforgettable" yarn, and am obsessed with the beautiful colors and soft texture. I searched for pictures of completed projects using it, but could not find any. Have any of you used it? Any pictures? One comment said the yarn broke easily. What do you think/


----------



## stitchntime (Apr 27, 2013)

I really like it. Had no problems with 'breaking'. I will take a pic of the afghan I recently finished & post it later today.


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/red-heart-boutique-unforgettable/projects


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

oooh! those are purty!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

TheGlamGran said:


> Browsing in Michael's, I noticed Red Heart Boutique "Unforgettable" yarn, and am obsessed with the beautiful colors and soft texture. I searched for pictures of completed projects using it, but could not find any. Have any of you used it? Any pictures? One comment said the yarn broke easily. What do you think/


I made a Wingspan with it,and it was nice to work with


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

saftshe said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/red-heart-boutique-unforgettable/projects


Thanks for this link - some great project ideas - it's really great to see how these beautiful colorways work up.....


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

TheGlamGran said:


> Browsing in Michael's, I noticed Red Heart Boutique "Unforgettable" yarn, and am obsessed with the beautiful colors and soft texture. I searched for pictures of completed projects using it, but could not find any. Have any of you used it? Any pictures? One comment said the yarn broke easily. What do you think/


I made a shrug with Echo .


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

pinsandneedles said:


> I made a shrug with Echo .


Love the way that turned out! Good job!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you ,it is pretty isn't it.


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

I recently used this yarn to make the Red Heart pattern called Bamboo Stitch Cowl. It calls for their "Magical" yarn, but the Unforgettable worked well, and i made two. Sorry, no pics, as i have already given them away as gifts. :


----------



## Sjk0508 (Mar 3, 2012)

I made a wingspan and had no problem with it...


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought 6 balls yesterday for a sweater using Unforgettable but couldn't find one anywhere. Im going to adapt one to suit. The colours are so pretty I don't want anything fancy instead let the yarn do the talking. I gave it a good tug to check for breakage but it held up well. Now the Bernat Mosaic is a different story with loads of breakages


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

desireebruce said:


> I bought 6 balls yesterday for a sweater using Unforgettable but couldn't find one anywhere. Im going to adapt one to suit. The colours are so pretty I don't want anything fancy instead let the yarn do the talking. I gave it a good tug to check for breakage but it held up well. Now the Bernat Mosaic is a different story with loads of breakages


I like red heart Unforgettable. I've knitted a few hats and am currently working on a shawl in the color winnery. I have knitted hats with Bernats mosaic. I love the colors but found the yarn "sticky". I like the colors though


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

It is nice yarn. I like the colors as well


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Your wingspan is gorgeous. I have not seen this yarn but it looks a bit like Noro. Very nice and so perfect for the Wingspan.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Yarn bulldog said:


> I like red heart Unforgettable. I've knitted a few hats and am currently working on a shawl in the color winnery. I have knitted hats with Bernats mosaic. I love the colors but found the yarn "sticky". I like the colors though


I agree re the sticky part. I'd use this yarn again but not for a sweater. I don't have the pattern for this one. I winged it. I used colour Ambrosia


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

I like the unforgettable. I agree with comments here and ladies all of your projects are just stunning. All of you are so talented!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

We have only just got Red Heart in the Uk as Deramores are now stocking it. I have never been keen on totally acrylic yarns, don't mind mixes though. They don't have unforgettable but they do stock 9 varieties. They are very cheap.......are they worth spending the knitting time on. I've always had this notion that if I am going to spend time knitting a sweater that I would like to use a decent yarn. However they can be terribly expensive and these red heart ones are so cheap.
Are they worth expending the time on ?


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> I agree re the sticky part. I'd use this yarn again but not for a sweater. I don't have the pattern for this one. I winged it. I used colour Ambrosia


Gorgeous sweater


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I use red heart a lot. Acrylic in general. Just wash it or soke it fabric softner and it feels nice. Also more you wash it it does get softer.


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

TheGlamGran said:


> Browsing in Michael's, I noticed Red Heart Boutique "Unforgettable" yarn, and am obsessed with the beautiful colors and soft texture. I searched for pictures of completed projects using it, but could not find any. Have any of you used it? Any pictures? One comment said the yarn broke easily. What do you think/


These are two things I made with it: a knitted wingspan shawl and a crocheted scarf. Acrylics are not my first choice in fiber usually, but I do like this stuff very much. The shawl was for a friend who is highly allergic to any animal fibers.

Barbara


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Your projects are lovely. That wingspan is spectacular.


Ggirl said:


> These are two things I made with it: a knitted wingspan shawl and a crocheted scarf. Acrylics are not my first choice in fiber usually, but I do like this stuff very much. The shawl was for a friend who is highly allergic to any animal fibers.
> 
> Barbara


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

lizmaxwell said:


> We have only just got Red Heart in the Uk as Deramores are now stocking it. I have never been keen on totally acrylic yarns, don't mind mixes though. They don't have unforgettable but they do stock 9 varieties. They are very cheap.......are they worth spending the knitting time on. I've always had this notion that if I am going to spend time knitting a sweater that I would like to use a decent yarn. However they can be terribly expensive and these red heart ones are so cheap.
> Are they worth expending the time on ?


I have knitted several sweaters using Red Heart Boutique Treasure and now Unforgettable. I hear you re acrylic yarns but honestly these rank top of my list of favourite yarns to knit or crotchet.

The image has three neck warmers. The top and bottom are Boutique Treasure. Top is crocheted bottom knitted. The middle one is Rico wool bought at my LYS in Scotland. I prefer the the Red Heart.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

lizmaxwell said:


> Gorgeous sweater


Thank you.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

TheGlamGran said:


> Browsing in Michael's, I noticed Red Heart Boutique "Unforgettable" yarn, and am obsessed with the beautiful colors and soft texture. I searched for pictures of completed projects using it, but could not find any. Have any of you used it? Any pictures? One comment said the yarn broke easily. What do you think/


I made a wingspan (very similar to Ggirl's, gifted without pic's) and a Kindle cozy. No problems with the yarn breaking, and it was very nice to work with. Love the colors.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

So beautiful. I have never heard of Boutique Treasure. It is very pretty. I think Red Heart has learned that people want more than just the go-to original that has been around for years and years, and they are now producing some really pretty yarns. I also see that happening with Patons and Bernat. It gives knitters so many new options to use softer, more interesting yarns while keeping the cost a bit lower than those at the LYS. Though sometimes, if you can get to one--or check with the online stores--you can get sales on expensive yarns that will sometimes even be less than the ones sold at Michaels or Joanns, etc.


desireebruce said:


> I have knitted several sweaters using Red Heart Boutique Treasure and now Unforgettable. I hear you re acrylic yarns but honestly these rank top of my list of favourite yarns to knit or crotchet.
> 
> The image has three neck warmers. The top and bottom are Boutique Treasure. Top is crocheted bottom knitted. The middle one is Rico wool bought at my LYS in Scotland. I prefer the the Red Heart.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> So beautiful. I have never heard of Boutique Treasure. It is very pretty. I think Red Heart has learned that people want more than just the go-to original that has been around for years and years, and they are now producing some really pretty yarns. I also see that happening with Patons and Bernat. It gives knitters so many new options to use softer, more interesting yarns while keeping the cost a bit lower than those at the LYS. Though sometimes, if you can get to one--or check with the online stores--you can get sales on expensive yarns that will sometimes even be less than the ones sold at Michaels or Joanns, etc.


Here's a pic of Boutique Treasure. Slightly more expensive than Unforgettable 
http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-treasure
http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/yarn-coats-red-heart.html


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

lizmaxwell said:


> We have only just got Red Heart in the Uk as Deramores are now stocking it. I have never been keen on totally acrylic yarns, don't mind mixes though. They don't have unforgettable but they do stock 9 varieties. They are very cheap.......are they worth spending the knitting time on. I've always had this notion that if I am going to spend time knitting a sweater that I would like to use a decent yarn. However they can be terribly expensive and these red heart ones are so cheap.
> Are they worth expending the time on ?


In a word- YES! While my stash is mostly cotton or merino wools, I have come to a real appreciation for good quality acrylics. Red Heart used to have a bad name and is slowly rising from the ashes. Caron Simply Soft feels wonderful in your hands and easy care- plus I can often find it for 2/$5 on sale here. That's a whole lot of knitting for next to nothing.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Red Heart has loads of lovely acrylics! Red Heart Soft is one of my favorites.

Here are some free pattern ideas from Red Heart specifically for Unforgetable http://www.redheart.com/finder/pattern?taxonomy-form-0=sm_field_yarn_line_association%3ABoutique+Unforgettable&taxonomy-form-1=&taxonomy-form-2=&taxonomy-form-3=&taxonomy-form-4=&taxonomy-form-5=&submit=Find+Matches


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Glam Gran. Love your Wingspan it is different. Could youpost the pattern.Thank you


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Saftshe sent the link for what I always do when I want to see how a yarn looks when made up. You do a _yarns_ search in Ravelry then select projects. For many yarns, there are lots and lots of projects using that yarn. What I really like is getting to see how the colors look once knitted or crocheted rather than wound up in a skein of yarn.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I knit this pattern with it...

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/knit-lafayette-shawl

I did not enjoy the experience. I found it splitty and unruly to knit with and won't buy it again. I do love the colors but the frustration for me rules it out as an option.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

TheGlamGran said:


> Browsing in Michael's, I noticed Red Heart Boutique "Unforgettable" yarn, and am obsessed with the beautiful colors and soft texture. I searched for pictures of completed projects using it, but could not find any. Have any of you used it? Any pictures? One comment said the yarn broke easily. What do you think/


A couple of months ago, I spotted this yarn and just couldn't take my eyes off of it! It was a tough choice between 2 colors that really jumped out at me, but I bought some of the "Parrot". I crochet a simple rectangle, wider than a scarf, narrower than a shawl in a pineapple sort of pattern. LOVE IT!!! Never had trouble with breaking or knots in the ball. Only thing I had to be careful of was the thickness/thinness of the yarn as I was working. Probably because of the pattern, the variable thickness of the yarn doesn't show in the finished piece at all. It sure jazzes up the neutral earth tones I usually wear!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

The Red Heart website always has patterns for each of its yarns.


----------



## bebblady (Oct 15, 2012)

I've made one shawl with this knitted and have started another shawl with it crocheted. I have had no problems and just love the texture and colors of this yarn. Happy Needling!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

TheGlamGran said:


> Red Heart Boutique "Unforgettable" yarn...Have any of you used it? Any pictures?


It is the softest yarn .....
I'm loving knitting with it ~
am doing the Criss-Cross scarf class here right now ~
just began -
but here 's a pic of what I've done, 
this one is called, 'Winery' ~
no, haven't had any problems with the yarn so far.

p.s. - the yarn is courtesy my swap partner! just received it from Shana for our Purple Swap!


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

Love your Wingspan.


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

pinsandneedles said:


> I made a shrug with Echo .


pinsandneedles, I love your shrug and choice of colors. Would you share the shrug pattern?


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I really like it! If you crochet, there is a website called Moogly that has the prettiest, easiest, scarf/cowl ever, made with this yarn. This is why I learned to crochet, and now I really enjoy it.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you share the link?


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Its called the artfully simple infinity scarf at mooglyblog.com I don't know how to link to it though, sorry


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I bought 4 skeins that were on amazon.com 
They were shipped today so I'm awaiting their arrival. Looks awesome knitted in all of the pictured finished projects.


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

I've made 3 wingspan shawls with it.  Great color changes.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> I bought 6 balls yesterday for a sweater using Unforgettable but couldn't find one anywhere. Im going to adapt one to suit. The colours are so pretty I don't want anything fancy instead let the yarn do the talking. I gave it a good tug to check for breakage but it held up well. Now the Bernat Mosaic is a different story with loads of breakages


Right! Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> I agree re the sticky part. I'd use this yarn again but not for a sweater. I don't have the pattern for this one. I winged it. I used colour Ambrosia


Great winging job! Moon Loomer


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-unforgettable


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw the yarn at Michael's too and fell in love. They didn't have enough skeins for the project I wanted it for so I passed it by but I see it in my future  Ms I swore off buying yarn til my stash is used


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

To desireebruce. .The rico wool you knitted the middle cowl with,.? Did you add sequence yourself? and if not, what kind of rico wool is it, have tried to find this.where are you in scotland? I am in johnstone.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

SueJoyceTn said:


> I saw the yarn at Michael's too and fell in love. They didn't have enough skeins for the project I wanted it for so I passed it by but I see it in my future  Ms I swore off buying yarn til my stash is used


I hope you don't have a big stash so that you go through New Yarn Withdrawal.


----------



## judykeller (Oct 1, 2011)

The shawl pattern on the label of this yarn has mistakes and even after I copied the revised pattern there were still mistakes that I had to muddle my way through. The yarn split while working with it. My granddaughter was playing with a piece of the yarn that I had cut off and it was easy to to pull apart. It looked like the yarn wasn't spun all the way through. The yarn was thick and thin throughout the skein. I have 4 more skeins to use. All of the skeins look the same so I assume that is the way it is supposed to be. I will not make the pattern on the label again.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

go to the red heart site, on there they have an updated version of that pattern with the pattern corrections in it.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

judykeller said:


> The shawl pattern on the label of this yarn has mistakes
> The yarn split while working with it.
> It looked like the yarn wasn't spun all the way through. The yarn was thick and thin throughout the skein.


Have you called or contacted Redheart? or even the store where you purchased it?
That would probably be something good to do -
I'm sure that they would rather help a customer than have someone feeling their yarn was no good.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a huge stash... but there's always room for more.... sigh


----------



## TheGlamGran (Mar 5, 2013)

Your wingspan scarf is beautiful! Thanks for responding to my question about unforgettable.


----------



## TheGlamGran (Mar 5, 2013)

I think it is amazing how different the same colorway looks in the patterns shown in their pictures. A few responders seemed to have some problems with the yarn, but not many out of all those who wrote. I am still wanting to try it. Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Violetbutterfly (Apr 11, 2013)

Icis1984 , the purple unforgettable is beautiful. What is the colors name?


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

Petunia is the name.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Moon Loomer said:


> Great winging job! Moon Loomer


Thank you


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mosmith said:


> To desireebruce. .The rico wool you knitted the middle cowl with,.? Did you add sequence yourself? and if not, what kind of rico wool is it, have tried to find this.where are you in scotland? I am in johnstone.


Hi mosmith, so sorry I only saw your post now. The wool is Rico Creative galaxy chunky and the sequins are part of the yarn. I was concerned they'd be a pain to work with but I never noticed them. 100g balls and I used 1 skein to make the neck warmer and its doubled as well.

I live in Crieff


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

lizmaxwell said:


> We have only just got Red Heart in the Uk as Deramores are now stocking it. I have never been keen on totally acrylic yarns, don't mind mixes though. They don't have unforgettable but they do stock 9 varieties. They are very cheap.......are they worth spending the knitting time on. I've always had this notion that if I am going to spend time knitting a sweater that I would like to use a decent yarn. However they can be terribly expensive and these red heart ones are so cheap.
> Are they worth expending the time on ?


I emailed Deramores and asked them to stock the Unforgettable and they replied immediately and said they'd look into it. Let's see what comes of it.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> I emailed Deramores and asked them to stock the Unforgettable and they replied immediately and said they'd look into it. Let's see what comes of it.


Red Heart has a Boutique yarn I like the Midnight section. Try http://www.coatsandclark.com that is the owner of Red Heart brand. Moon Loomer


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Moon Loomer said:


> Red Heart has a Boutique yarn I like the Midnight section. Try http://www.coatsandclark.com that is the owner of Red Heart brand. Moon Loomer


Thank you Moon Loomer I'll try them. Deramore came back and said they are limited to selling those on their website.


----------



## claireanne (Feb 21, 2012)

is this a -pattern that i can download anywhere on the internet - you did a beautiful job on it- thanks for any help


----------



## russett97 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have noticed a few comments on here about the texture of the Unforgettable and that's what I came on here to ask about. I just started a project with it, but the variable texture is really making it hard to work with. It's a pretty big swing, from so thin it looks like string to so thick it looks like the 'chunky' yarn texture. Is this normal? I absolutely adore the color I have, and bought two skeins of it, and two more skeins in a slightly different shade. Now I'm wanting to return it before I open the other three. Did I get a bad skein, or is this normal?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

russett97 said:


> I have noticed a few comments on here about the texture of the Unforgettable and that's what I came on here to ask about. I just started a project with it, but the variable texture is really making it hard to work with. It's a pretty big swing, from so thin it looks like string to so thick it looks like the 'chunky' yarn texture. Is this normal? I absolutely adore the color I have, and bought two skeins of it, and two more skeins in a slightly different shade. Now I'm wanting to return it before I open the other three. Did I get a bad skein, or is this normal?


I've used Unforgettable for several projects with no problems, but I LIKE thick and thin yarns, and yours sounds more extreme in texture than mine has been. I just knitted up some Cascade wool which was far more extreme and enjoyed that as well, but as I said, I LIKE thick and thins. I tend to get bored if I have nothing to amuse me, especially while doing stockinet stitch :~). I've made two shawlettes and a few cowls with mine, and I have more of this yarn in other colors I'm planning to use.

You might want to consult Red Heart about whether there is a problem with yours or it's a matter of your not liking that type of yarn in general. Without seeing it, I can't tell if it's different from mine.


----------



## rackel (Aug 15, 2012)

I am using Red Heart Unforgettable to make Crocodile Stitch Booties and I have had nothing but trouble with the yarn. The first batch I had bought was horrible. I had 2 balls of the Parrot color and when I went to pull the yarn from the center, the middle of the ball came out unattached to the ball. When I went to try the other ball I found 5 ends hanging off the outside of the ball under the label. I exchanged those for new balls at Michaels. I started making my slippers and started with the Candied color (I am making 2 pairs, one in Candied and one in Parrot) and the yarn is terrible to work with! It is so twisted up it looks like I am crocheting with crochet thread or embroidery floss. Every couple of minutes I need to untwist the yarn so I can get a descent yarn thickness. Twice now I have went to untwist a segment of yarn and had the yarn actually break off. If I do not try to untwist it and I work with it the way it is coming out of the ball then it ends up twisting up super tight and then twists on to itself. Once I am done making these for a friend of mine I will never use this yarn again. Especially when they charge you $7.99/ball here in Canada. I am so grateful I got it on sale because it definitely is not worth paying full price for....sadly it really isn't worth the sales price.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Just Google RedHeart unforgettabel and you will find a lot of images and story behind them. Searchinh has become very easy now.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Cables and Lace said:


> Just Google RedHeart unforgettabel and you will find a lot of images and story behind them. Searchinh has become very easy now.


WOW! Took my breath away! Congrats on finishing such a gorgeous shawl.


----------

